# What Type Would be Most Likely to Survive the Zombie Apocalypse?



## Tyrant (Mar 8, 2012)

I say ISTP.

I'm a wimp. I'd get eaten before I could run to the fence.


----------



## TheDingoesAteMyInferiorFe (Dec 23, 2012)

My ISTJ father could easily disapprove the zombie horde to dust.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Either of the STJ's could not just survive the apocalypse, but end it outright. All they have to do is recite protocol to the undead hordes until the zombies can't take any more and march back to their graves in frustration. It shouldn't take too long.


----------



## PepperGirl (Oct 14, 2012)

:kitteh: :shocked: :crazy: :tongue:

I don't know about type but my bet are on me. Infp or whatever..I will not be throwing daises at any zombies...no kumbaya/zombie rights will be going on. No trying to be BFFs with everyone(all bets off if I find out that you're infected), getting miffed/insulted/doing Grudgefest 2012 if anyone looks at me the wrong way, not afraid to shoot a zombie loved one because of conflict issues, will not be writing poetry/song/painting a picture to express the whirl of emotions going on inside me, will toss out/leave any crappy sentimental nicknacks weighing me down from flight and will know that living in reality will keep me alive . I think human instinct and the need for survival will thump most things. Though? Will definitely travel with small group of people who have hunting, practical, medical and manual skills...will still keep one eye open during sleep   lol


----------



## TheDingoesAteMyInferiorFe (Dec 23, 2012)

Actually? Come to think of it... when faced with the zombie horde, I'd probably survive by deciding that I'd get eaten tomorrow. Not even my ISTJ father ever really stood much of a chance against my exceptional talent at procrastination.


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

I think each type would be likely react and do as follows:



INTP: Find somewhere to think, deeply contemplate and analyze the situation, aggressively fight back if they are threatened, hide out somewhere by themselves, become the thinker/idea guy of a group, research a way to cure zombies, or study the zombies
INTJ: Research the most effective way to survive, learn as much about zombies as possible, their focus set on survival for themselves or group members, join a group depending on if it is the best option, and/or keep team on task
ENTP: Come up with innovative ways to survive, keep their group's spirits up, make use of everyday items to ward off zombies, debate with group on what to do, try to control the zombies, seek teammates with the best skills, and/or get attacked when they take too much of a risk
ENTJ: Be the sole leader of a group, make a strict plan to survive, take only the strongest members on team, throw out any teammate if needed, make a plan to wipe out the zombies, and/or kill all the zombies in the surrounding area
ISTP: Hideout somewhere, attack zombies when given the right opportunity, kill zombies in a rage if threatened, react as danger arises, come up with new tools to kill zombies, join group if needed, and/or try to make it on their own
ISTJ: Having a detailed step-by-step plan to stay alive, following their plan throughly, going to survey the inspect the severity of the situation, stick to the set plan, taking the leader role over a group, and/or coming up with the effective way to kill zombies
ESTP: Kill all zombies that are a possible threat, make a game of killing as many zombies as possible, become leader of their group if needed, make risky choices, and/or deal with danger as it arises
ESTJ: Take over as the leader of a group, keep their community safe by enforcing safety rules, think of who is at risk the most for infection, defend group through whatever means necessary, and/or kill the zombies to try to wipe them out
INFP: Contemplate what to do, shut themselves off somewhere (eventually going insane), try to understand the zombies, madly start killing zombies in a passionate rage, team up with people, and/or try to think of a way to peacefully coexist with zombies
INFJ: Organize a movement to help or stop the zombies, try to rescue other survivors, starting killing zombies to avenge those who have fallen, study the zombies' inner workings, and/or make peace with the zombies
ENFP: Try to make peace with the zombies, search for other survivors, cheer up group, try to make light of situation, going insane from loneliness, getting attacked while they are distracted, and/or protect their group
ENFJ: Help cure the zombies, become the protector over a group, starting a safe house which welcomes all survivors, getting attacked trying to negotiate with the zombies, thinking of a plan to create a zombie-safe community, and/or sacrificing themselves for their group
ISFP: Come up with creative solutions if danger comes, brainstorm innovative ways to ward off zombies, try to live peacefully with zombies if possible, be loyal to their group, survey the situation at hand and/or try to understand the zombies
ISFJ: Become a member of a group of survivors, work hard to ensure the safety of the group, take on supporting role, be loyal to their group, sacrifice themselves for a loved one, go down with the group if things fail, and/or killing a mass of zombies when group is threatened.
ESFP: Brainstorm ways of survival, surround themselves with a big group, try to make light of situation, come up with innovative ways to live peacefully in new situation, kill as many zombies as possible if threatened, and/or make choices quickly if danger arises
ESFJ: Take charge of a group, provide safety/shelter for their group, fight with self on what to do about the situation, become very paranoid of infection, take care of injured, be on the alert for danger, and/or cut themselves off from other for fear of others being zombies.

I would say ENTJ is most likely to survive. Also INTJ and XSTJs would be likely as well. The most likely to die would be XNFPs, sorry to say.


----------



## moondog (Oct 3, 2012)

So much doubt in my type's ability to survive an apocalypse! I would likely isolate myself in an odd place where I could finally go insane and create my own strange way of life. I would be so weird the zombies would not even want to eat me. 

When groups of survivors pass me by on their way to rebuild civilization or hunt zombies I would sell them mushrooms and speak in riddles. I might even live in a tree and play a violin without strings.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

... wait... huh? Are we trying to figure out which type it would take to survive an apocalypse of creatures that are about as slow and graceful as a baby learning to walk? If thats the case types won't save you. The smart will survive and the stupid will somehow let a half way decayed corpse bite them. Such is life. :exterminate:


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

ISTP's they'd stockpile guns medical supplies and canned food (and probably booze) and turn their house into something that would put fort knox to shame.

INTJ/ISTP combo would probably be humanity's best chance in this particular situation.


----------



## Yu Narukami (Jan 14, 2016)

INTJs probably caused the apocalypse. So in terms of survival they have the unfair causational advantage.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

I think Se would be be very useful in a zombie apocalypse. My first thought was ESTP/ISTP, though the ESTP might die sooner due to extroversion.


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

Istp combination of ti and se with introversion.


----------

